# Really Reliable Recall - DVD



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has used this DVD in their training of recall? I have been somewhat struggling with Gracie's recall (she's 11 months old). Without distractions she's great. Her prey drive and tracking instincts are really high though. Once she's on a scent etc...forget about it. Other distractions, such as when she's playing with the kids, I can call her and she'll come with no hesitation. I can throw a ball for her and before she gets to the ball I can call her back and she'll come before she gets to the ball. It's the prey/scent/tracking that has me perplexed. I have been using the tips that I was given here and she's getting better meaning that if she's on a scent I have her to where she'll at least lift her head and look at me. That's a huge step for her. The DVD was recommended to me and I thought I'd take a look at it. Our closest friend is in the NJ Troopers Canine unit and he was telling me that what he does for recall (he has 2 dogs - one for patrol and one drug sniffing, a sheperd and a mal) is to almost "treat overload or play overload" meaning that it's not one treat but a bunch of treats and lots of praise for at least 15 sec. His one dog prefers a toy so he lets him play with his toy for at least a minute. I'm going to try that next b/c I only rewarded with one or two treats but when she now turns her head when she's on a scent she gets lots of treats. We practice recall alot throughout the day, and I know that she's young, but I really want to try everything I can do get her to come in any situation. I also thought that maybe for now it might be a better option to teach her stop and sit for when I see her begin to pick up on a scent but that might just confuse her? Can that be taught? I'm so new to this type of drive. Our last golden never left our sides from the moment we brought her home.

Thanks for reading this long post


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Remind me in a week or two... Our library has it and I'm waiting for it to come back so that I can watch it.

Yes, feeding multiple treats is a great idea, as well as using the best treats in the world. (canned food, cat food, tripe, hamburger...whatever your dog will be crazy about).

You could teach a sit at a distance. An early stage to this is to have your dog behind a gate in the house. Stand right on the other side. "Sit!" and give a treat. Toss one so your dog stands. Walk a step away. Sit! Treat. Two steps away. Sit! Treat. Three steps away....... (Later we need to start gtetting it without a barrier, and then how to work outdoors and then to be with distractions, and hten scent distraction!


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

I will definitely take the sit at a distance advice. I have been wondering how to make that happen! Thank you!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I have the DVD. The main thing I like about it is how it stresses really investing a TON of time and energy into the reward. She has you reward for a full 30 seconds... which is WAAYYYY longer than what most people do.

I personally want a strong recall over a sit at a distance b/c the sit at a distance is actually three different behaviors: 1. Ignore the distraction enough to disengage from it and sit. 2. Sit and 3. Stay while I catch up to you.

Yes, it's a great behavior to have, but IMO, a strong turn-and-burn recall where my dog is racing back to me is much more useful.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input. I really appreciate it. This is such unchartered territory for me! I ordered the DVD and I'm going to be much more generous with the treats and lasting praise. We'll continue to work on the recall and hopefully the DVD will continue to give me guidance. I'm also going to work on the sit at a distance. Thanks much for telling me how to introduce the new behavior. At a minimum learning something new will keep her challenged but the ultimate goal will be to have her racing back to me.

Thanks again!


----------

